# [French NR] 1:00.83 Megaminx average (Simon Blanchard)



## pokekrom (Jul 9, 2015)

Two first times are not that bad, but after, it get a bit worser.


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

Gj! No yj mega tho?


----------



## pokekrom (Jul 9, 2015)

Nop, he is using an awesome modded shengshou !  In France, all the best are using modded shengshou. (I'm not telling anything ^^)


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> Nop, he is using an awesome modded shengshou !  In France, all the best are using modded shengshou. (I'm not telling anything ^^)


It's the same in the UK. I might buy the new yj and a shengshou mega haha.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## mickael (Jul 12, 2015)

He just breaks it this week-end, with 1:00.71... Yep!


----------

